#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > FILMPJES >  >  Promo filmpje

## timleurink

www.nextfuture.nl/voorjaar.wmv
onze nieuwe demo movie.

Gr. Tim

----------


## SpaceyDeeJ

Ok, 

gezien

Grappig, maar daar blijft het dan ook bij. Ik vind het filmpje TE Lang in verhouding met wat er te zien valt, weinig tot geen variatie. Als je grote klanten probeert binnen te halen, eindig je je promo film niet met de woorden " Fucking Wicked" 
De film zelf is bijna 10 MB. Voor mijn 8 MB verbinding is dit redelijk peanuts downloaden, maar mensen met een lichtere verbinding zijn tig keer zo lang bezig. 

Vind het een weinig zeggend iets verder, sorry dat ik zo eerlijk ben

----------


## Percy

Ik heb ook gekeken, maar hij komt mij erg onprofessioneel over.. regelmatig licht in de camera. Vaak dezelfde beweging met het licht. Veel van hetzelfde eigenlijk.

Ik dacht, dat ik dan ook maar eens jullie site moest bezoeken, om te kijken of het daar ook zo is.. Maar die valt me ook tegen. Alleen al op de eerste pagina kom ik al verschillende spelfouten tegen.

----------


## tuurKE

tis nie slecht, maar een beetje eentonig. Mss watbeelden uit verschillende productie/opstellingen gebruiken.

Greetz Tuur

----------


## vasco

Ik vind deze promo wat saai om te zien. Misschien kan je hier wat mee; De logos zijn te lang in het beeld, begin eens met het halveren van die tijd, en de stukken blackout tussendoor kunnen ook korter. Probeer eigenlijk een blackout te voorkomen want dan verwacht men meestal een nieuwe "hoofdstuk" met andere beelden. Bij een promo zou ik toch meer flitsende korte beelden gebruiken. De meeste shots zijn net iets te lang in beeld waardoor het langdradig wordt. Niet alles, er flits wel het een en ander. Teveel van hetzelfde, knip wat weg en kort je promo in. Probeer ook spaarzaam met effecten om te gaan (aan het einde veel achter elkaar gebruikt) in je overgangen. Een hardcut is nog altijd de meest gebruikte overgang. Teveel effecten achter elkaar maakt het ook saai. Het juiste effect op de juiste plaats voegt natuurlijk weer wat toe. Kunst van het weglaten is ook in videoland een mooi begrip.

Niet om je af te branden maar om je op weg te helpen  :Wink:

----------


## sis

Jongens, jongens niet zo nevatief zijn !!!
Er lopen hier p*p*'s rond niet niet eens parren hebben  :Big Grin:  maar die het wel beweren [B)][B)]
het filmpje is goed bedoeld en ik vind het geslaagd, buiten een paar minpunten vind ik het goed gedaan, kijk ook eens naar de leeftijd van die personen [8D]
sis

----------


## tuurKE

> citaat:_Geplaatst door sis_
> 
> Jongens, jongens niet zo nevatief zijn !!!
> Er lopen hier p*p*'s rond niet niet eens parren hebben  maar die het wel beweren [B)][B)]
> het filmpje is goed bedoeld en ik vind het geslaagd, buiten een paar minpunten vind ik het goed gedaan, kijk ook eens naar de leeftijd van die personen [8D]
> sis



ben zeker niet negetief, filmke zit leuk in elkaar, maar het zijn steeds dezelfde beelden, als je een promo maakt moetje zoveel mogelijk in zo kort mogelijke tijd laten zien. of ben ik daar mis in.

greetz Tuur

----------


## pro`d`user

Allereerst een compliment, denk dat je door middel van een promofilmpje toch indruk maakt op verschillende klanten. Het idee is ook wel goed maar toch een paar opmerkingen:

- Logo's en blackouts duren te lang, probeer deze wat korter te maken.
- Probeer van verschillende opstellingen en misschien wel verschillende soorten evenementen filmpjes te maken. Dit wil niet zeggen dat je 3minuten moet vullen aan presentaties en dergelijken maar plaats daar nog of een aantal foto's van of een tiental sec. aan filmpje.
- Probeer vaak een filmcamera mee te hebben zodat je misschien kunt filmen op een wat drukker feest, het ziet er zo leeg uit.
- Je kunt ook kijken naar een bepaald van opbouw in je filmpje: eerst de opbouw dan meer naar wat rustigers en meer naar een climax toewerken (dat echt iedereen uit z'n dak gaat met mooi licht en dergelijken)

Succes ermee,

----------


## Iko

Vooral ff verder compresse... Met kabellijntje zit je 10 minute te wachten... 

Tijdens het afwassen begon ie opeens te spelen  :Big Grin:

----------


## timleurink

Hallo,

bedankt voor de tips allemaal, we zullen hier bij het volgende promo filmpje rekening mee houden.
Tegen die tijd zet ik hem hier wel weer online :-)..

Gr. Tim

----------


## oscarfritschy

Vraagje, met welk programma heb je het filmpje gemonteerd?!?!
mzzls, Frits

----------


## Upgrading your system

Ik heb ook een vraagje, hoe wil je dit filmpje gebruiken?? op je site zetten of wat moet ik me voorstellen daarvan?

----------


## Drive inn tnt

Hmm filmpje is niet verkeerd. Alleen iets te rommelig op de 1 of andere manier. En net ff iets te lang. Wel mooie lampen show :Big Grin:

----------


## driesmees

Zit die truss niet verkeerd in elkaar? normaal moeten die diagonalen aan het einde toch altijd gelijk zitten? (kijk naar de laatste 5sec van de film)

----------


## Drive inn tnt

> citaat:_Geplaatst door driesmees_
> 
> Zit die truss niet verkeerd in elkaar? normaal moeten die diagonalen aan het einde toch altijd gelijk zitten? (kijk naar de laatste 5sec van de film)



Nee[ :Embarrassment: )]

----------


## driesmees

Nee? Moet die dan niet zo zitten?
Is het gelijk hoe de trussdelen tegenover elkaar zitten?
Mij is altijd aangeleerd te maken dat de diagonalen evenwijdig zitten...

----------


## KS

Ik denk dat ik ongeveer hetzelfde ga zeggen als de mensen hier boven. Maar toch doe ik het :-P

Het filmpje is leuk maar komt niet professioneel over. Wat je met het filmpje wil berijken is dat mensen, na het zien ervan, je in willen huren voor hun grote 'party'. Zouden mensen dat willen na het zien hiervan? Nee, ik denk het niet. Ik denk dat er weinig informatie gegeven wordt over wie jullie zijn en wat jullie doen. Ik weet het niet. Ik heb enkel een man gezien die een Mac van de ene plek van de truss naar de andere plek hangt (wat trouwens een heel erg slecht shot was). De beelden van het feest zijn anzich prima maar niet voor een promotie van je bedrijf. Ik denk dat handiger om wat informatie langs te laten gaan. Wat doe je? Hoe lang besta je? Hoeveel werknemers? Waar eigenlijk? etc etc...

Wat mij opviel was dat de beelden heel erg bewogen. Probeer je camera stabiel te houden, neem des noods een statief mee. Jammer dat je trouwens de zoenende mensen laat zien, dat voegt toch niks toe? Ik vond het onsmakelijk.

Ik ga nu stoppen want ik wil je niet helemaal de grond in branden. Nogmaals het idee is erg goed maar de uitwerking schiet te kort. Als je ooit nog een beter filmpje wil maken, probeer gewoon even op een rijtje te zetten wat je wil laten zien (en waarom?). Maak eventueel een storyboard om je opbouw te bepalen en denk na over het imago wat je jezelf aanmeet.

Succes.

----------


## DJ.T

Hebben jullie ook gezien wanneer de OP dit filmpje gepost heeft?

----------


## Drive inn tnt

> citaat:_Geplaatst door driesmees_
> 
> Nee? Moet die dan niet zo zitten?
> Is het gelijk hoe de trussdelen tegenover elkaar zitten?
> Mij is altijd aangeleerd te maken dat de diagonalen evenwijdig zitten...



Ah joh, maak geen bal uit. :Wink:  Gaat het ook niet over. :Big Grin:

----------


## KS

> citaat:_Geplaatst door DJ.T_
> 
> Hebben jullie ook gezien wanneer de OP dit filmpje gepost heeft?



hehe, goed opgemerkt  :Smile:

----------


## Drive inn tnt

Zo idd, goed dat je het zegt. Dacht al, voorjaar?[?]

----------

